# Seattle RBR ride no. 2?



## Argentius

I missed the last one! Maybe on Saturday the 19th? Maybe a similar route, with some eastside-area countryside, followed by Cougar and Squak? It'll be fun, and it will probably be sunny...

And, any afternoon / evening, if you're ever in the South Sound, LMK.


----------



## rcnute

The 19th would be perfect. Last time no one wanted to go up Cougar with me. JP, chili, borregokid--are you down?


----------



## bigbill

I will host one next year. I will meet everyone at the Winslow ferry and we can turn around at my house after coffee and pastry from Sluys Bakery in Poulsbo.


----------



## Argentius

awesome. Well whether it's 2 or 20, I'm there! It's probably the only weekend I'll NOT be racing in may - june, since I'm giving the Neoclaw a miss.


----------



## JP

Great idea. I can most likely make the 19th. I'll need to figure out what to do with munchkinhead, because my wife is working, but that should be no problem. If we don't make it too tough, we may be able to get a bigger crowd. 

Perhaps a mod can make this a sticky.

Argentius, you want to post in teh lowngz also?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

JP said:


> Great idea. I can most likely make the 19th. I'll need to figure out what to do with munchkinhead, because my wife is working, but that should be no problem. If we don't make it too tough, we may be able to get a bigger crowd.
> 
> Perhaps a mod can make this a sticky.
> 
> Argentius, you want to post in teh lowngz also?


damn...I'll be there the 8th--10th. Probably not much time to ride tho.


----------



## Argentius

I'll post up there, too, sure...

Bojo, if you's want to hook up for at least a bit of NNC on the 8-10th, let me know.


----------



## kmc

*i'm out*

I will be in Bend, Oregon riding my mountain bike that weekend. I will stay tuned in case the date changes...


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

I still have the info up from last year's ride here:

http://home.comcast.net/~marknstacey/RBR.html

I can update it for the May 19th date, if that's what everybody is settled on?


----------



## Argentius

Yeah, sounds good, thanks! That is a really detailed course description.

Although Cougar isn't an "option" this time, kids!


----------



## BenWA

As mentioned in teh lozwnge, i'll join up if my shoulder is doing okay. I actually rode yesterday for the first time since injury down to Seward Park and back (very gingerly, and mostly one-handed), so that's a good sign.

Cougar is mandatory? aye aye aye, we'll see about that...


----------



## rcnute

BenWa needs a handicap. If memory serves he led the way for the whole ride last time.


----------



## s2ktaxi

i'm in - Cougar Mt or not


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Somebody should pm all the people from last year.....


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

*Roll Call*

So far we have:

Argentius (love the blog)
RCNute (on his Merckx? Gunnar? Other?)
JP (Recovered from last year)
BenWA (with injured shoulder)
s2ktaxi (willing to tackle Cougar mt.!)
kreger ( plus riding companion)
Chilli (bringing up the rear)


----------



## kreger

i was there last year and i plan to be there this year. probably with a non rbr.com rider as well, if thats ok. ill be a working man later that night (this was my excuse not to do cougar last year) sounds fun.

if this is a nice friendly ride and a nice day ill bring my recently aquired mid 90s davidson. it is pretty

thanks for the pm chilli. i would have missed this thread otherwise.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

kreger said:


> i was there last year and i plan to be there this year. probably with a non rbr.com rider as well, if thats ok. ....if this is a nice friendly ride and a nice day ill bring my recently aquired mid 90s davidson. it is pretty.


The more the merrier! Looking forward to seeing some vintage steel.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

It was just pointed out to me that May 19th is also the date for the American Diabetes Association "Tour de Cure" that starts at the Marymoor velodrome.

Do we want to adjust the date?


----------



## JP

I'd rather hold what we got because I can make it. Glad to see the interest.


----------



## kreger

may 20th?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

I should add that I have no problem with the 19th - I PMed a couple of people who made it last year and they said they wouldn't make it because of the other ride.

So I vote we stay with the 19th....


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

From IcemanYQQ (aka Allan Schroeder):

Thanks Chilli,

I won't be able to make it, I am currently in Korea, and won't be home until the 20th or 21st of May.

I hope you guys have a blast, say "hi" to everyone for me

Cheers,

Allan


----------



## IcemanYVR

Hey Guys, I would really love to make it, but I am away in S. Korea until the 19th or 20th. I hope you have a blast. It was a great route, and an excellent ride.

I don't dare cycle over here, it's worse than China  I would be roadkill in a heartbeat.


----------



## Argentius

I think staying with the 19th is the best bet -- for me, at least, it's kind of the only day that makes sense! I most likely would not be able to make the 20th.

Any day we pick will probably have some other event alongside it, I think... 

Iceman, I had to google YQQ, but now I get it.


----------



## wasfast

I'm possibly interested in driving up from Vancouver, WA for this. My wife has a desire to get out of town for day or two. A couple questions (yes I looked at the flyer):

Was the last version of this a hammerfest or was it more good natured? I'm not a slow rider but I don't ride 300 miles a week like Argentius either. 

The course looks rather hilly for the distance. Is it mostly shorter climbs (under 1/2 mile)?

Lastly, any suggestions on places to stay in that area?


----------



## kreger

yeah, come on up. 

the last get together was good natured, a nice jaunt out, i didnt think the pace was bad, there was a nice spread as far as riders go. we stopped at the top of hills, regrouped etc. ill warn you though, if you come your bike will break, on the first one we had something like 4 mechanicals. 

the biggest hill we did that day is the isaquah-fall city road and its a little over a mile and gains just under 450. 

as for staying, what are you looking to do besides ride? downtown or bellevue are good places with a fair selection. i imagine i could meet you (or anyone) downtown and either ride out or pop your bike on my rack and drive out.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

wasfast said:


> Was the last version of this a hammerfest or was it more good natured? I'm not a slow rider but I don't ride 300 miles a week like Argentius either.


Last year I rode despite getting hit by a car about three months prior to the ride. During the ride at the bottom of the Issaquah-Fall City road, I started getting back spasms and didn't think I could make it up to the top. IcemanYQQ and RCNute both road _back down the hill _to get me, then pulled/paced me to the top. I was very grateful. So since this is supposed to be more of a social ride than a hammerfest, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## B2

kreger said:


> ill warn you though, if you come your bike will break, on the first one we had something like 4 mechanicals.


Yeah I was one of the four. Absolutely unbelieveable. My crank fell right off the bike without my shoe and pedal ever disengaging. There's no way I'm riding with those guys again. Just kidding. Seriously though, I'm going to try and make it, but I've got a committment on either the 19th or 20th that hasn't been pinned down yet. Hopefully it works out. I'd like to actually do the ride this time around.

Bryan


----------



## Argentius

yeah, I expect it will be pretty social. There may be a second loop after for those who want to hammer, and I'm hoping I can convince people to go up Cougar or the like, but that is at the end. The loop mentioned will be pretty casual, definitely...


----------



## kreger

i remember that, that was your first ride on the bike wasnt it? gorgeous bike


----------



## s2ktaxi

We could also just join a larger group as a group 
http://cascade.org/EandR/Activities_Calendar_RDetail.cfm?eventID=7999


----------



## sand-racer

That ride on the 19th leaving from the parking lot looks good also. You have your choices of a ~80 or ~110 miles. No matter it looks like it will be fun.

Wes


----------



## Argentius

I think I'd prefer to just do our little thing, I was more hoping for an RBR-geek party than anything else!


----------



## BenWA

Argentius said:


> I think I'd prefer to just do our little thing, I was more hoping for an RBR-geek party than anything else!


yeah, +1.


I rode again yesterday, a measily 20 flat miles, but the shoulder felt A-okay. So I should at least be able to hang w/ you guys by next weekend .. hope most will be able to make it!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

BenWA said:


> yeah, +1...hope most will be able to make it!


+1 +1


----------



## Spinnerman

ChilliConCarnage said:


> I still have the info up from last year's ride here:
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~marknstacey/RBR.html
> 
> I can update it for the May 19th date, if that's what everybody is settled on?


Hi Chili:

I've got other plans on Saturday. Have a great day out there. Also, nice job on the flyer.

Spinnerman


----------



## s2ktaxi

hopefully, I'll recover in time for the ride. got thrown off my bike yesterday dring my commute and have a road rashed elbow and knee 

I go over the rut in the trail every day but after being gone for 2 weeks, the rut must have grown higher - ripped the handlebars out of my hands and literally got me from 16mph to zero right there!


----------



## wasfast

Final decision is that I won't be coming. Wanted Chilli to know.


----------



## Argentius

farking BG trail (if that's the one.)

I hate that trail.

I was riding my fixie on it, flopped to the SS side, just tooling around, and a big rut de-chained and ALMOST dumped me...


----------



## s2ktaxi

this rut is actually on the 520 trail through the MSFT campus. it's actually the most bulging and abrupt rut I've come across. Normally I jump over it but I was kind of tired and taking it easy yesterday - bad idea... The knee is the worst place to get road rash. The elbow being the 2nd worst and I have both!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Thanks for the update wasfast.

So let's see if I have this right: wasfast, spinnerman, flounder, IcemanYQQ, kmc, and mbcracken are out, and MTT will be doing the Tour de Cure that day.

But we still have Argentius, RCNute, JP, BenWA, s2ktaxi (hopefully healed?), kreger, and Chilli all in. B2, seattlesyclist and sandracer are maybes?

We still haven't heard from a few regular posters: BorregoKid, Gnarly928, or jimcav.


----------



## Argentius

Hey, also, what time were we thinkin' to meet? 9am?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Last year it was 9am - but it seemed like it was a bit chilly at the start. If anybody wanted to meet a little later (10am? 11am?) to let it warm up a little, I'm all for it. But I'm ok with 9am as well...

The current long-range weather forecast calls for cloudy skies, with a high of 64°F and a low of 48°F.


----------



## kreger

kreger wont be there. i will be at a funeral and i was told i miss the service i also miss out on my share of antique furniture. this almost had the opposite effect; have a good time all.


----------



## rcnute

I vote for 10:00 since I will be riding over.


----------



## BenWA

Later than 9:00 is fine for me, either way. It don't matta.

Are we meeting at the Issaquah Safeway (or whatever that grocery store was) again? Seemed like a good meeting place.

We riding rain or shine?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

BenWA said:


> Later than 9:00 is fine for me, either way. It don't matta.
> 
> Are we meeting at the Issaquah Safeway (or whatever that grocery store was) again? Seemed like a good meeting place.
> 
> We riding rain or shine?


:thumbsup: to the Safeway.

Good question on the weather. The current long-term forecast calls rain on Saturday with a high of 58°F and a low of low of 47°F. That's a big dip from the supposed near 80°F we're supposed to get tomorrow. :mad2:


----------



## Argentius

10:00 am sounds like a deal to me. 

I'll have it marked down. And we're meeting there at the *bucks / safeway pkg lot, then?


----------



## rcnute

Yeah, good meeting place.


----------



## s2ktaxi

Got back on the boring trainer a week after my fall to see how well my bandages would stay one. They didn't very well - esp. the one directly on the knee - any ideas?

I'm so out of shape now - first a 2 week vacation then my accident. This Sat would be about 4 weeks off the bike


----------



## Argentius

Yeah, WTF with the weather crap? Hopefully those fools are all wrong. But I'm riding rain or shine, so come on out!

Today is going to be beautiful, at least...


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Today is going to be HOT. I prefer cold to hot, cuz you can always put on an extra layer when you're cold...


----------



## rcnute

My cyclist's tan advanced tenfold today, I think.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

I don't know if it will matter to anybody, but the rain on Saturday is supposed to happen very early in the day. If we start a little bit later (10am...11am...?) we might have drier conditions.

But if it doesn't matter to anybody, then we can do 9am.



> *Saturday*: A few showers early with mostly cloudy conditions later in the day. High around 60F. Winds SW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%.


----------



## s2ktaxi

according to accuweather, rain is around 10am in Sammamish/Issaquah. How about a noon start?


----------



## Argentius

I think as of yesterday we were all talking about doing 10am. That still works for me. I think noon is probably a bit late. Hopefully the weather holds off more than they expect...


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

ok - 10am it is.


----------



## JP

Thanks. Holding 10:00 is good for me.


----------



## BenWA

See you guys at 10. I'm warning you tho, my longest ride in 2007 so far has been 24 miles of flat. Weaksauce.


----------



## s2ktaxi

no worries. Between my 2 weeks of vacation and 2 weeks offthe bike from my fall, I struggled the las 2 days to do 10 miles and have lost a lot of ability to climb... You can keep mre company.


----------

